# Don't know what to do...



## SPS (Sep 14, 2008)

I need help. My neighbor has an unaltered male chihuahua that runs loose in my yard. He pees on EVERYTHING. All my kids toys, the grill, even everything in the garage when we leave it open. I'm so tired of it. I've tried talking to the neighbor. I don't know what to do with him. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!! He here all the time. HELP!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Options:
1. Turn a hose on the dog to scare him off
2. Call animal control, the dog is running at large and obviously a nuisance
3. Kidnap the dog, take it to the vet and have it neutered, then return him to your neighbor with the bill
4. Get a bigger dog to eat the chihuahua (jk)


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Personally I'd called animal control if you've tried talking to the owners.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with all the above. Another option is if you have something that makes noise that might scare him away also. I think your best bet is animal control.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Pet the dog, feed it, bring it in your house. Then, your neighbor will keep it home to avoid losing it.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I've had animal control take neighbors dogs to the shelter or I bring the dog in myself. When the neighbor has to pay fines to get the dog out of the shelter a few times, they start to learn to keep it at home. Also, the cops can give them tickets for violating leash laws, repeat offenders can wind up paying a nice chunk of change to the court!


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Options:
> 
> 4. Get a bigger dog to eat the chihuahua (jk)


I have six large dogs, bring it to my house!!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL!

But sometimes the owners just don't care!!!! They will let it be put down, because they just don't want to bother, or sattilite TV is a more important monthly payment.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> LOL!
> 
> But sometimes the owners just don't care!!!! They will let it be put down, because they just don't want to bother, or sattilite TV is a more important monthly payment.


This is very true unfortunately, but you also cannot worry about or save everybody and everything. The animal is a problem, something needs to be done.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I suggest taking it to a local shelter and letting them contact the owner. *Agrees with domari*


----------

